# Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expo



## snakeman152 (Jul 1, 2009)

Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expo
BUY, SELL, TRADE
REPTILES, AMPHIBIANS, RODENTS, INSECTS, ARACHNIDS, SUPPLIES AND MUCH MORE
Carlisle Expo Center, 100 K Street, Carlisle PA
JULY 25, 2009
AND
NOVEMBER 21, 2009
9am until 4pm 
Admission is $7 for adults
$6 for kids 6-18 yrs old, 5 yrs and under free
This show is non-venomous.
Visit our website at Greater Harrisburg Reptile Expo
Or call Vern at 717-557-6983 or Chad at 717-645-4406.
Now accepting vendors.


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

Good to see this one coming back !


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Good to see Mike Shrom will be there!


----------

